# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  أزياء ملكة الأناقة ( الملكة رانيا العبدالله ) متجدد

## دموع الغصون

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الموضوع عن ملكة الأناقه ( الملكة رانيا العبدالله ملكة الأردن )

حصلت الملكه رانيـا على لقب" اكثر نساء العـالم اناقه " في استفتـاء نشرته مجله هـاللو الانجليزية بين قرائها من خلال موقعها علي الإنترنت..
امتـازت بأناقتها وطلتها الملكيه الممييزه سواء برتدائها الجينز او الملابس الرسميه 

كمـا انه يغلب على ملابسها الطابع الرسمي والانيق البسيط
أعدت شركة ملبوسات "ويزارد جينز" Wizard Jeans استفتاء عالمياً نتج عنه حلول الملكة الأردنية رانيا العبد الله رابعة بين أجمل عشر نساء في العالم. وكانت العربية الوحيدة التي يورد اسمها ضمن اللائحة.

وسوف أعرض لكم مجموعة من صور جلالة الملكة رانيا العبدالله 
الصور من تجميعي وبمجهودي 
اتمنى أن ينال إعجابكم 
و أنتظر تفاعلكم ومشاركتكم

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

يتبع ...

----------


## دموع الغصون

يتبع ...

----------


## دموع الغصون

يتبع ...

----------


## احمد امين

والله ملكه الاناقه

----------


## دموع الغصون

يتبع ...

----------


## دموع الغصون

يتبع ...

----------


## دموع الغصون

يتبع ...

----------


## دموع الغصون

يتبع ...

----------


## دموع الغصون

يتبع ...

----------


## دموع الغصون

يتبع ...

----------


## دموع الغصون

> والله ملكه الاناقه


احمدامين 
مشكور على المرور الجميل والتعليق الراقي
 كل الود والتقدير

----------


## احلام

اجمل الصور واضخم موضوع عن ازياء جلالة الملكة رانيا مجهود رائع وصور جميله جدا
مميزة دائما يا دموع الغصون .. :Eh S(17): 
الله يحفظ جلالة الملك وجلالة الملكة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

هي امرأة تسمى زنبقة الشرق

وأنا أعشق انوثتها


من اجمل ما أرتدت >>

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بتجنن ملكتنا شو ما تلبس بطلع عليها يجنن .. الله يخليلنا ملكتنا ومليكنا المُعظّمين*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> اجمل الصور واضخم موضوع عن ازياء جلالة الملكة رانيا مجهود رائع وصور جميله جدا
> مميزة دائما يا دموع الغصون ..
> الله يحفظ جلالة الملك وجلالة الملكة



احلام 
مشكورة على المرور الجميل والتعليق المميز 
لكِ ولروحكِ باقات من الجوري 
أعدكِ بالمزيد من الصور

----------


## دموع الغصون

> هي امرأة تسمى زنبقة الشرق
> 
> وأنا أعشق انوثتها
> 
> 
> من اجمل ما أرتدت >>


زمردة 
أشكرك على المرور الجميل والتعليق الرائع 
أشكركِ على الإضافة الجميلة 
أول مره بعرف هدا اللقب لجلالة الملكة رانيا العبدالله 
الله يعطيكِ ألف عافيه 
تقديري

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *بتجنن ملكتنا شو ما تلبس بطلع عليها يجنن .. الله يخليلنا ملكتنا ومليكنا المُعظّمين*


 
آمين يارب الله يحميلنا العائلة الهاشمية و جلالة الملك عبدالله والملكة رانيا 
هدوء عاصف 
مشكور على المرور والتعليق 
ورودي

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

يتبع ...

----------


## دموع الغصون

يتبع ...

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

يتبع ...

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

صور الملكة رانيا , الملكة رانيا , أزياء الملكة رانيا , ازياء الملكة رانيا , ازياء 2011 , ازياء 2012 , ازياء الملكة رانيا 2011 , ازياء الملكة رانيا 2012 , صور رانيا العبدالله , الملكة رانيا العبدالله , صور الملكة ,

صور الملكة رانيا , الملكة رانيا , أزياء الملكة رانيا , ازياء الملكة رانيا , ازياء 2011 , ازياء 2012 , ازياء الملكة رانيا 2011 , ازياء الملكة رانيا 2012 , صور رانيا العبدالله , الملكة رانيا العبدالله , صور الملكة ,

صور الملكة رانيا , الملكة رانيا , أزياء الملكة رانيا , ازياء الملكة رانيا , ازياء 2011 , ازياء 2012 , ازياء الملكة رانيا 2011 , ازياء الملكة رانيا 2012 , صور رانيا العبدالله , الملكة رانيا العبدالله , صور الملكة ,

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

القالب غالب..الله يحفظها

----------


## دموع الغصون

العقيق الاحمر 
مشكورة على  المرور والتعليق الجميل 
ودي

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

صور  الملكة رانيا العبدالله , صور الملكة رانيا , الملكة رانيا , رانيا العبداله , صور  العائلة المالكة , صور سيدات الوطن العربي , صور 2011 , أحدث صور للملكة رانيا ,  أزياء الملكة رانيا , موضة , أحدث الأزياء , ملكة الأناقة , الملكة رانيا , زيارات  الملكة رانيا , صور الملكة , صور 2011 , أحدث صور لملكة رانيا 





صور  الملكة رانيا العبدالله , صور الملكة رانيا , الملكة رانيا , رانيا العبداله , صور  العائلة المالكة , صور سيدات الوطن العربي , صور 2011 , أحدث صور للملكة رانيا ,  أزياء الملكة رانيا , موضة , أحدث الأزياء , ملكة الأناقة , الملكة رانيا , زيارات  الملكة رانيا , صور الملكة , صور 2011 , أحدث صور لملكة رانيا  





صور  الملكة رانيا العبدالله , صور الملكة رانيا , الملكة رانيا , رانيا العبداله , صور  العائلة المالكة , صور سيدات الوطن العربي , صور 2011 , أحدث صور للملكة رانيا ,  أزياء الملكة رانيا , موضة , أحدث الأزياء , ملكة الأناقة , الملكة رانيا , زيارات  الملكة رانيا , صور الملكة , صور 2011 , أحدث صور لملكة رانيا

----------

